# hottest woman archer calender



## hasbin (Jan 25, 2005)

how do you get to the site to view the possible calender pics?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

you don't


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> you don't



LMAO!!!! Leigh that was the funniest post I have read all day!!! hahaha


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

sebarrier said:


> LMAO!!!! Leigh that was the funniest post I have read all day!!! hahaha


Thanks, Sarah. Ask a stupid question, get a smart @ss answer!! Especially when the business was going on right next door!!! Sheesh!


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

Or you just have to have some connections! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

HankinsHunter said:


> Or you just have to have some connections! :wink:


There will be no sneak previews for anyone but the ladies involved.


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

*Just curious*



Clickerati said:


> There will be no sneak previews for anyone but the ladies involved.



Hey Clicky, I've been following some of the threads about this calendar idea. IF and when this gets done (big if  ) will there be any availabilty to see the pics of each month when there ready to be sold?


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> There will be no sneak previews for anyone but the ladies involved.



Ya right! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Ya right! :wink:


Personal showings will be eliminated too!!! Requirement for the calendar girls. We wouldn't want some certain month to be tainted by male company. JUST KIDDING!!!! :smile:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Fletch Helical said:


> Hey Clicky, I've been following some of the threads about this calendar idea. IF and when this gets done (big if  ) will there be any availabilty to see the pics of each month when there ready to be sold?



NO PREVIEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> Personal showings will be eliminated too!!! Requirement for the calendar girls. We wouldn't want some certain month to be tainted by male company. JUST KIDDING!!!! :smile:


OK I quit!!!!!!!!!...LOL jk


----------



## kenaiqueen (Jul 15, 2005)

*Proceeds to charity?*

Just an idea about what to do w/ the money once we actually start selling these calendars... I know I'm not concerned about making money off this, so if the other ladies feel the same, what do you think about donating any proceeds to charity?? It might get more calendars sold in the long run, and actually lend a purpose to the whole idea! I don't want it to get too out of hand - this could easily snowball into something bigger than anyone wants to deal with. I'd be happy to help sebarrier w/ logistical stuff, though...

My sister, who is 29, was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis 2 years ago, and is very involved with the Accelerated Cure Project, (ACP - check them out online at http://www.acceleratedcure.org/), an organization that is actually trying to fine a _cure_ to this stupid disease. They are a very grassroots organization with only 5 or 6 employees; the entire organization runs on volunteers other than that handfull of people. My vote would be to send any proceeds form the sale of Ladies of AT Calendars to ACP.

If others have ideas of who they might want to send proceeds to, we could do a poll and take votes to decide the recipient.

Just an idea - would love to hear what you all think of it!


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> NO PREVIEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Alrighty then, no need to yell   , I was just wondering if we'd be able to see what we'd be buying. In XXBowHo's thread we were able to see what the months looked like, just wondering if we'd be able to see the same thing. This no previews thing might be a new marketing wave, maybe the movie industry is going about it all wrong.    :beer:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

kenaiqueen said:


> Just an idea about what to do w/ the money once we actually start selling these calendars... I know I'm not concerned about making money off this, so if the other ladies feel the same, what do you think about donating any proceeds to charity?? It might get more calendars sold in the long run, and actually lend a purpose to the whole idea! I don't want it to get too out of hand - this could easily snowball into something bigger than anyone wants to deal with. I'd be happy to help sebarrier w/ logistical stuff, though...
> 
> My sister, who is 29, was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis 2 years ago, and is very involved with the Accelerated Cure Project, (ACP - check them out online at http://www.acceleratedcure.org/), an organization that is actually trying to fine a _cure_ to this stupid disease. They are a very grassroots organization with only 5 or 6 employees; the entire organization runs on volunteers other than that handfull of people. My vote would be to send any proceeds form the sale of Ladies of AT Calendars to ACP.
> 
> ...



I already mentioned this to someone in a PM. In my opinion...and this is just mine, it should be charities that would promote the sport of archery. Whether it is something that supports bowhunting legislation or getting kids involved in the sport. MS, is an awful disease...I know a few people with it and I donate to those causes. I would rather see money go towards improving the sport we all support. Thoughts???? That is if there is any kind of extra...getting calendars printed is not cheap.

glad to see you brought this up on the boards


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Fletch Helical said:


> Alrighty then, no need to yell   , I was just wondering if we'd be able to see what we'd be buying. In XXBowHo's thread we were able to see what the months looked like, just wondering if we'd be able to see the same thing. This no previews thing might be a new marketing wave, maybe the movie industry is going about it all wrong.    :beer:



He he.....use your imagination......guaranteed to get more copies sold that way then with previews.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

3dmama said:


> OK I quit!!!!!!!!!...LOL jk



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> He he.....use your imagination......guaranteed to get more copies sold that way then with previews.


So then what your saying is if we can see what we are buying we wouldn't buy it from being dissapointed or something??? 

I think that previews would be a good idea to at least let everybody know what they are buying. Here is an idea...the pics that are going to be used on the calender could possibly be posted on here, but the size of the pic could be shrunk down to hide all the details, but it would be just enough of a look to get people to want to buy the calender.

I mean I agree with not posting the full-size pics that are gonig to be used, but c'mon to sell some calenders you gotta at least give a peak of what is going to be sold...


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

BillyRay said:


> So then what your saying is if we can see what we are buying we wouldn't buy it from being dissapointed or something???
> 
> I think that previews would be a good idea to at least let everybody know what they are buying. Here is an idea...the pics that are going to be used on the calender could possibly be posted on here, but the size of the pic could be shrunk down to hide all the details, but it would be just enough of a look to get people to want to buy the calender.
> 
> I mean I agree with not posting the full-size pics that are gonig to be used, but c'mon to sell some calenders you gotta at least give a peak of what is going to be sold...


Hello....you already know what we look like


----------



## kenaiqueen (Jul 15, 2005)

I thought the same thing - about donating to an organization that promotes archery - especially something that promotes kids and archery??? I'm pretty new to the sport, so don't know of any of those types of organizations, so if we come up with some names, that's a good idea, too! 

I hate the idea of getting involved in a political organization, or anything to do w/ legislation... That's just asking for conflict in my opinion. I don't know of anyone who would be against the archery and kids idea, though! Any ideas of organizations???





dea dell'arco said:


> I already mentioned this to someone in a PM. In my opinion...and this is just mine, it should be charities that would promote the sport of archery. Whether it is something that supports bowhunting legislation or getting kids involved in the sport. MS, is an awful disease...I know a few people with it and I donate to those causes. I would rather see money go towards improving the sport we all support. Thoughts???? That is if there is any kind of extra...getting calendars printed is not cheap.
> 
> glad to see you brought this up on the boards


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

BillyRay said:


> but c'mon to sell some calenders you gotta at least give a peak of what is going to be sold...


I dunno, the Racks calendars seem to sell pretty well and all you see there is the cover. And if that is all you need, then all of the women in the calendar have a pic posted on AT somewhere.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

kenaiqueen said:


> I thought the same thing - about donating to an organization that promotes archery - especially something that promotes kids and archery??? I'm pretty new to the sport, so don't know of any of those types of organizations, so if we come up with some names, that's a good idea, too!
> 
> I hate the idea of getting involved in a political organization, or anything to do w/ legislation... That's just asking for conflict in my opinion. I don't know of anyone who would be against the archery and kids idea, though! Any ideas of organizations???


Nasp...National Archery in the Schools Program

In Arkansas we have the Roger Maynard Memorial Fund...they give college scholorships to archers and hunters...

I am sure there are alot more that we have not thought of..

what about the Texas A & M female archery team...they lost their funding


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> I dunno, the Racks calendars seem to sell pretty well and all you see there is the cover. And if that is all you need, then all of the women in the calendar have a pic posted on AT somewhere.


Thata a girl. You tell him. :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

kenaiqueen said:


> I thought the same thing - about donating to an organization that promotes archery - especially something that promotes kids and archery??? I'm pretty new to the sport, so don't know of any of those types of organizations, so if we come up with some names, that's a good idea, too!
> 
> I hate the idea of getting involved in a political organization, or anything to do w/ legislation... That's just asking for conflict in my opinion. I don't know of anyone who would be against the archery and kids idea, though! Any ideas of organizations???


Most JOAD programs need some donations for the club to buy the equipment. I can do some research on this and get back about it. Sound good?


----------



## kenaiqueen (Jul 15, 2005)

These ideas sound great! I was never involved w/ this stuff as a child, so personally I'd rather see donations going toward organizations w/ younger kids in mind. As much as it's a bummer for colleges to lose funding for sports, generally college aged kids have opportunities to continue whatever they're doing; young kids may never even get introduced to the sport without the donations to those organizations. So keep up the suggestions - I'll keep track of the organizations and see if I can figure out how to do a poll in the near future.

Thanks, everyone!



dea dell'arco said:


> Most JOAD programs need some donations for the club to buy the equipment. I can do some research on this and get back about it. Sound good?


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> I dunno, the Racks calendars seem to sell pretty well and all you see there is the cover.


Yeah but guys buy those calendars to look at the deer antlers  :wink: Being you mentioned the cover..... who is going to be the cover girl anyway?


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Fletch Helical said:


> Yeah but guys buy those calendars to look at the deer antlers :wink: Being you mentioned the cover..... who is going to be the cover girl anyway?


HER!!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

You know what... it doesn't matter. Preview or no preview, these calendars would sell real well cause you gals are total babes! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

David


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

We might have to do a poll or vote to decide where the money goes....It would be neat to do a scholarship deal for someone...


----------



## kenaiqueen (Jul 15, 2005)

*Poll*

I'm keeping a list as organizations' names come up, and will post a vote in the next week or so.

Have we decided how much $ we're charging per calendar? ...Have we found out how much each cost us?? 

We should get a committee (Oooh, I HATE the sound of that.....) so all the work isn't falling on one or two people. Anyone interested in helping to find out production cost/mailing/collecting $??

Keep the ideas coming of where to send donations so we have a good basis for the poll!!



RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> We might have to do a poll or vote to decide where the money goes....It would be neat to do a scholarship deal for someone...


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> HER!!



Hey!!! How did you find that picture of my ex girlfriend!!? She broke my heart that one


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

kenaiqueen said:


> I'm keeping a list as organizations' names come up, and will post a vote in the next week or so.
> 
> Have we decided how much $ we're charging per calendar? ...Have we found out how much each cost us??
> 
> ...



holy moly ya'll are stressing me out. You guys decide where you want the money to go, get the information and everything for it..but that is going to be a while. It would also be helpful if someone could take the pre-orders so I don't have to just randomly pick how many I want ordered...collect the names and mailing addresses of the people and how many they want etc. I guess they will have to send me a money order so I can pay for the calendars when I go pick them up, and the excess money can be sent to the charity/scholarship/donation of the peoples choice when all is said and done. Maybe we'll have an order now and then maybe allow people to order again in a few months incase they missed out the first time ya know? The idea just came about yesterday so no I don't know how much we are going to sell them for yet, nor how much they are going to cost to get printed. I have 3 final exams in the next 3 days to finish up my summer classes, and after that I'll work on it. It's a calendar for 2006 anyway so we're not too crunched for time. ...whew. just give me a little time. I hope this post doesn't come across as grouchy, that isn't how I mean it at all. :smile:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

sebarrier said:


> holy moly ya'll are stressing me out. You guys decide where you want the money to go, get the information and everything for it..but that is going to be a while. It would also be helpful if someone could take the pre-orders so I don't have to just randomly pick how many I want ordered...collect the names and mailing addresses of the people and how many they want etc. I guess they will have to send me a money order so I can pay for the calendars when I go pick them up, and the excess money can be sent to the charity/scholarship/donation of the peoples choice when all is said and done. Maybe we'll have an order now and then maybe allow people to order again in a few months incase they missed out the first time ya know? The idea just came about yesterday so no I don't know how much we are going to sell them for yet, nor how much they are going to cost to get printed. I have 3 final exams in the next 3 days to finish up my summer classes, and after that I'll work on it. It's a calendar for 2006 anyway so we're not too crunched for time. ...whew. just give me a little time. I hope this post doesn't come across as grouchy, that isn't how I mean it at all. :smile:


Hey Girl....dont stress...calendars start in January!!!!!!!! Go study, Ace your tests....We are just playing and keeping the thoughts alive... :beer: :beer:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

sebarrier said:


> holy moly ya'll are stressing me out. You guys decide where you want the money to go, get the information and everything for it..but that is going to be a while. It would also be helpful if someone could take the pre-orders so I don't have to just randomly pick how many I want ordered...collect the names and mailing addresses of the people and how many they want etc. I guess they will have to send me a money order so I can pay for the calendars when I go pick them up, and the excess money can be sent to the charity/scholarship/donation of the peoples choice when all is said and done. Maybe we'll have an order now and then maybe allow people to order again in a few months incase they missed out the first time ya know? The idea just came about yesterday so no I don't know how much we are going to sell them for yet, nor how much they are going to cost to get printed. I have 3 final exams in the next 3 days to finish up my summer classes, and after that I'll work on it. It's a calendar for 2006 anyway so we're not too crunched for time. ...whew. just give me a little time. I hope this post doesn't come across as grouchy, that isn't how I mean it at all. :smile:


Ok breath!!!!!!
No rush on any of this. In fact I am hoping everyone ends up too busy to do any of it. I hate pics of myself...like I want one printed over and over and up on a wall. Ugghhh.

Focus on school and only school. That is far more important. Been there, done that.....know the stress.

No one thinks your grouchy. :smile: :beer: :smile:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

sebarrier said:


> holy moly ya'll are stressing me out.


No sweetie, you focus on those classes, Chem, etc. I can totally sympathise. No heavy lifting on the calendar until you are singing "no more school, no more books, no more teachers drity looks".

That said: prehaps we should start a thread in the general section and ask Ox to sticky it for a while to take orders, that should give us a good rough count on how many to order. 

Then we can worry about who will collect names addresses and money to forward it to you. 

Once that is all said and done prehaps a poll to determine where the money goes.

But as you said this is for ought-six and we have quite a while to work everything out. Studies first, then calendar.

Best of luck on those exams.


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you guys so much.. ya'll are great.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

If you all need a photographer for this... Have camera will travel


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> If you all need a photographer for this... Have camera will travel


And quite talented as well


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks cfuhrer, I appriciate that :wink:


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Ladies.....you should try and get Aya involved. Shes the calendar QUEEN! I bet she has all the technical answers you need. Plus shes HOTT!  

Cover shot could show all months in camo, buckskins or other seasonal attire while shooting...then when you turn to each month, the pics can get a bit more....um....you know, "specific". I can just see December now!! Can I be Santa? :secret: 

NASP.....great cause, good idea.


----------

